# Epilepsy...



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

so my neighbor is thinking of adopting a havanese with Epilepsy. He takes medicine 2x per day; costs roughly $20 per month. Anyone with experience know what she needs to know? Thanks. he's coming tonight to visit so I'm hoping to visit too! :O)

Trish


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Epilepsy is completely managable. The hardest part of it is making sure you are home every 12 hours to give the medications. He will either be on phenobarbital (a pill) or pottassiam bromide ( a liquid). Every year or every 6 months (depending on age and how he is tollerating the medication) he will need to have a complete blood panel run to check liver and kidney function. (mainly liver) then they will also have his phenobarbital or potassiam bromide therapy levels checked. This will check to make sure the level of medications in his system are in the theraputic range, to much can cause problems and to little he might start seizing again. But other than that I have known many dogs to live to old ages with the disease. In fact my best friends St. Bernard has it and he is doing really well. I hope she does not let the disease make up her choice. A good vet will help her through it and answer any questions!!
I hope this helps a little bit
Erin


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I have a dog with epilepsy. He is a border collie/collie mix. He takes 2 medications twice a day. My dog was bad off cause he would have cluster seizures (one right after the other) and would be unable to come out of them. I took many trips to the vet and emergency clinic. I told the people at the emergency clinic that I need a frequent visitors card where I got every tenth visit free. His seizures are better controlled right now than they ever have been. 

As long as the medication is controlling the seizures fine I see no problem with adopting the dog. For me it would also depend on the severity of the seizures. It would be easier with a small dog I would think. Imagine trying to drag an 80 lb seizuring dog down or up stairs, outside, and then into the van. I think many people would not have put up with it.

There are definite side effects to the medicine though. My dog is very over weight. It makes them put on weight, retain water and want to eat all the time. Mine tries to get into anything or anywhere that has food. He is also gorked up most of the time. At this point he does a lot of sleeping. We are adjusting one of his medications back for these reasons. Luckily the medicines are not expensive. 

But all that being said, he is one of the sweetest dogs ever. Everyone loves him. It's a labor of love but I love him and will continue to do what I can for him until someday I have to make decisions regarding quality of life.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

This must be the handsome 2 year old dog I saw on Petfinder the other day. If I lived closer, I would be looking into him! Growing up, we had a cocker spaniel with Epilepsy and a cat with Epilepsy. The cocker was not on meds and only had seizures every so often. The cat had some major seizures and was on medication. 

If it can be controlled by the medication, I would definately adopt him! That is me. It can be scary to see them have a seizure, and they do lose control of all of their functions when it happens and will need a bath.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Great! Let us know how the visit goes  If the epilepsy is being successfully managed and the family hits it off with the dog, then I think its great they have found each other!  Awesome!

Tell her to do a little research on Magnesium and Epilepsy, Magnesium deficiencies have been linked to epilepsy in humans and dogs. I was just reading a book last night that mentioned it and I did a quick google and confirmed. I haven't read deeply into the topic, but its worth taking a look into and asking her vet about.

Kara


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Yes it's Otis....*

here's his info. She's so excited.
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=9118803

here's a pic...isn't he cute? And great name..









Their whole family has been on a search for a 'Winston dog' since they met Winston. They just adore him [who wouldn't right? :biggrin1:]. I had been sending her info on havanese here and there and she was tempted by a couple [my breeder even has a few puppies]....then out of the blue my contact from HRI emailed me asking if I was still looking....she was fostering an adorable dog named Otis....she sent me pics....I sent my neighbor pics....and he's coming to visit tonight!! Hoping I can meet my contact finally too!! Cause you never know when MHS will strike....LOL. I told my neighbor I'd probably pop over!

Trish


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

He's precious! I bet he'll be movin' in next door to ya ;-)


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

He is soooo cute & sweet Trish. I hope is able to find a forever home. I am so glad to hear someone will take care of him. Keep us updated please!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

When Karen first posted that he might be the one on petfinder, I checked it out. He is adorable!! I hope all fall in LOVE!! then Winston will have a HAV playmate!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*I'm sure Winston will have a friend...*

soon. They are really ready for a pup. The mom has allergies so she's so excited.

They live across the street.

I've told her about this board... so if you're reading....

Hi Beth!eace:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

This is very touching Trish, thanks for sharing.
I hope all goes well with the visit today and Otis gets a forever loving home.
Keep us updated.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Beth - if you sign on and check us crazy people - #1 Welcome and #2 -I love Otis' face! What a cutie!!!
Laurie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, he is so cute. He looks like a happy, good pup. Keep us updated.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

He is too cute!!!! I would take him in in a heartbeat!!!! He looks so loveable!!!!


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

That is a sweet looking little pup...I would adopt him!!
Erin


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*OK gals...trying to gather 'Epilepsy' Info for Beth though...*

so she knows what to expect.

Thanks for everyone's good wishes....she should be checking all the websites I sent her [including this one] right about now!! I should peek out my window! LOL.:ear: [don't have a big eye one].


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Update...*

:biggrin1: well he was here and my oldest and I went over to meet him [my younger daughter was distraught to learn this]!

He's adorable! OF course....

He's 17 pounds and Denise [from HRI] said he should be 13. He pants a LOT because of it. They LOVE him.

He is a little lover. Calm, licks, loves their kids....really a nice dog. Went to the door a couple times to go out. Knows basic commands [sit, down, etc.].

They're going away for the weekend but getting him MONDAY.

Can't wait for Winston to meet him! :whoo: :whoo:

Oh and I've now had my home visit so I'm all set! Denise was super sweet and loved Winston. She said he was going to be all white except for face and tail and probably 12 pounds. Time will tell. She said he has the silkier fur and it would matt more....yikes. She also said 'Wow....that's some overbite!" Yup!! She thought he would make a great therapy dog [he's super laid back].

She is sooooo young. She's in vet school right now at Purdue and has 3 havanese and rescues!!! Wore me out just typing that! LOL.

Trish


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

That is great news Trish. I am so glad Otis has found a new home. PLease keep us updated on how he is doing!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am so glad to hear that it went well. It is wonderful to hear that he found a great home. Beth, if you read this, welcome to the forum and congratulations on the new addition to your family. We can't wait to hear more about him. So glad Winston will have a playmate close by!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Wow that's pretty great of your friend. I have never heard of a dog having epilepsy and I shudder to think of a dog having to go through an episode. It must be hard when they have a seizure to watch them go through it. I'm not sure I could do something like that but I would definitely try.

Derek


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:whoo: :whoo: Yay - Otis has a new forever home!!!!! Congrats to Beth. I am sure that Monday cant come soo enough!!! Such a nice outcome.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so glad they decided to adopt him. Dogs that have a slight health problem often get over-looked even though they are great dogs. I hope they enjoy him for many years to come. What a lucky dog to find a great forever home.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Trish,
Awesome and another volunteer for HRI is always great news! I heard thru the HRI list that he was a very sweet dog and everyone who met him loved him so it sounds like a great neighbor to have! I don't know much about epilepsy although I know 2 people at my training club talked about the different drugs a dog can take to keep it at bay. Poor little guy sounds like he is getting his forever home!

Congrats to your friend (who hopefully joins this list!) and to Winston for getting a new friend!

Amanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Was he born with epilepsy or did it recently start occuring?

I'm SO happy he's found a loving home! AND Winston now has a play buddy! They really do like playing with other Havanese. Gucci loves the Hav playdates  I've had her around several breeds, but she is most happiest with her own.

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Great story Trish, glad your neighbors got their own "winston dog" and it sounds like Winston will have a great friend. I can't add anything about epilepsy but glad some on here were able to help your neighbor come to this decision. yeah, Havs are taking over the world.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*UPDATE.....they picked him up this am....PICS...*

They love him. The previous owners loved him too...so sad. They gave them [through HRI] a baby book, his bed, lots of toys and supplies. Pretty cool. Plus he's neutered and potty trained.

He knows tricks too....'sit, stay, roll over, bang bang, give me 5'.....

Here are pics of Beth and her daughter and Otis.

Then Otis & Winston...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

How wonderful!!!!  I'm so happy for your friends, I'm sad for the previous owners, but they made the choice they had to. Do you know if the epilepsy is a recent occurance? Or has he always had it?

Great pictures! Winston looks like he's found a new BFF! hehe.

Kara


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome Otis! Adorable photos of 2 great havanese!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*I am not sure about when the epilepsy started....*

I would think it's more recent since they just gave him up; but really have no clue.

I'll have him over soon in our fenced yard so they can play. I'll post new pics...

I'm so happy to have another hav. And it's great for Winston too since he's been so timid around other dogs since the 'bite'.

Trish


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow, great news. As a new volunteer for HRI myself, I am thrilled that one of the rescues has a great forever home!! The photos are terrific. 
Epilipsy in a dog can definitely be controlled although it is kind of scary to see. My sister's poodle had it almost all of her life and she lived a good, long life.

Susan


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my gosh - how lucky for Otis, and for you and Winston too!! They are laying with each other as if they are best friends already!!! What a nice story!! 
Laurie


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

How nice. I'm glad that things came together for Otis and his new family.


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Trish - I am so happy for your neighbors and Otis getting his forever home! We had a Pekinese who had epilepsy and was on phenobarbital 2x per day. We, unfortunately, got her from a back yard breeder (did not know this at the time), and she had every medical problem imaginable. She only got as large as 7 pounds but, I tell you, she ran this house! Despite all of her medical problems, she was the sweetest, most loving little girl, and happy all of the time. She only lived to be 10 and then, while at the vets for a heart issue, her little heart gave out and she crossed the Rainbow Bridge. This December will be 2 years and she is sorely missed.

Otis is going to have a wonderful life with his new family and Winston has a new buddy to play with.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

What a happy ending!!! He is adorable and looks like a little guy. Everyone looked happy.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Ahhh, I JUST LOVE HAPPY ENDINGS!!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Great News, What a great ending for such a cool dog.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh What happy family with their new Otis. And Winston is just a wonderful welcoming wagon. It will be great to have another Hav in the neighborhood.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Congrats to Otis on his new home! :cheer2:

We have an epi-golden foster dog. One of the most helpful websites (and groups of people) that we've found is http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels.com/

Lots of very good info on that site.

One of the things Otis' new mom needs to know is whether he has single seizures or clusters. Zeke, our foster dog, has clusters and we always keep Diazepam, natural vanilla ice cream, and Rescue Remedy on hand to help break the cluster cycle.

Hugs to Otis from the motley crew over here! :grouphug:

Wanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Trish, any word on how Otis is doing in his new forever home? I was thinking about him tonight and noticed that he is still on the petfinder website. Don't they take them off once they have a home? Has Winston gotten to play!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> we always keep Diazepam, natural vanilla ice cream, and Rescue Remedy on hand to help break the cluster cycle.


I have the valuim at home for my dog I am just wondering what the ice cream and rescue rememdy are for?


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

The ice cream is to help raise his blood sugar after a seizure, and the rescue remedy is a natural calmative that may help.

The info is on the website that I linked to above. There's a page just on ice cream.

We've armed ourselves to the teeth because Zeke's clusters are usually 5+ seizures in a day. 

Wanda


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Otis is doing FANTASTIC.*

The only trouble we're having now is Winston and Otis both running across the street to visit each other.

Yesterday, Winston ran across the street while I was looking through the mail and went into their house looking for Otis! [They're garage door was open to inside because of remodeling] LOL.

He hasn't had any seizures. He's losing some of his extra weight. They are really doing well.

I'll send her that link. Thanks!

eace:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Has anyone researched the theory that Magnesium deficiency causing seizures? Have they tried adding more Magnesium? Just curious.

I'm glad to hear they are getting along so well!  But, yikes...on the running across the street. 

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Trish, I am so happy to hear that!! Obviously they love to play with each other, and really helps when you need to go somewhere for a full day - perfect puppysitting scenario!! I hope your street is not a real busy one, cause that could really be dangerous!!


----------



## calidu (Sep 7, 2007)

I saw Otis yesterday on petfinders, what a precious little boy. Hope it works out good for everyone!!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Our street is a through street for the*

neighborhood so it's not busy but busy enough. I am concerned. He just doesn't get not to go in the street. I'm working with him. He is so smart I figure if I could think of something [some way to teach him boundaries], he'd go along.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I will make sure to hae some ice cream around for him though we have been lucky and not had a seizure in awhile. I have heard from one person and read about another that switched their dogs to a raw diet and have been able to take their dogs off the medicine. As my dog is gorked up most of the time and has side effects from the medicine I am going to switch him over and see if we can't at least lower the dose. I figure it is worth a shot!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Trish,
That is such a great out come for Otis,Beth and her daughter.Thanks for posting the pictures etc.Seems like it has worked out terrific for everyone-you and Winston too!:hug:


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I hope you don't live on a busy street! That is cute that he already wants to run over and see his new best friend!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

What a great outcome for everyone. I hope Otis continues to thrive in his new home.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

What a great ending to Otis's story, and winston has a new friend.:whoo:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I love that the friend live right across the street--- you may have to have the town put in a Slow dog crossing sign.....


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

TnTWalter said:


> The only trouble we're having now is Winston and Otis both running across the street to visit each other...He hasn't had any seizures. He's losing some of his extra weight. They are really doing well.
> 
> I'll send her that link. Thanks!
> 
> eace:


I know it's dangerous, but it's also adorable that they like each other so much they're rushing to and fro to see each other.

It reminds me of the little girls next door. A new house was built across the street and the new family has girls their age. They now stand on their respective curbs and say "hi" to each other over and over - too cute!

Maybe you can train him to stop at the curb and bark his greeting :biggrin1:

Hurray for Otis not having seizures lately! Good news all around.

Wanda


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

anneks said:


> ...I have heard from one person and read about another that switched their dogs to a raw diet and have been able to take their dogs off the medicine.


We tried to do this for Zeke, but he's allergic to almost every meat source on Earth! We finally put him on a fish-based kibble and he's been doing well on that (allergy-wise), but still needs the meds in (so far) increasing doses. I have my fingers crossed that the clusters will stop this fall.

Wanda


----------

